# Engine burning oil- how much is too much?



## Razzele (Apr 30, 2010)

Guys I'm starting to worry my engine is burning too much oil.

I've put three litres in soo far since my last service (in 3.5k miles). It's a standard car, used daily. It doesn't seem to leak any oil but I'm noticing a bit of 'vapour trail' at the top of the revs though I'm pretty sure it always did that.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmm I have read some owners saying that their cars use oil and regularly top them up. How old is the car? What millage is the car on? is there any smoke on start up? When you say vapour trail can you get someone to follow you and check what colour this is? remember blue is oil, black is fuel, white is just water.


----------



## Razzele (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah I read that too, I think they also said something like more than 1L in a 1000 miles is an issue.

It doesn't seem smokey on startup and I can't really tell what colour the fumes myself but my girl said its mostly black. It always did put out a bit of black smoke and required a top up between services but now (40k) it seems to be getting worse. No doubt Nissan will probably say I ran it in incorrectly (which I didn't)
or yeah it's wear and tear


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Could be worn rings or valve guides, take it to a specialist and get a leak down test which should show up any problems.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

What level are you topping the oil up to and how are you checking the level?


----------



## Razzele (Apr 30, 2010)

I have been using the dash indication on startup and refilling to full. I've used the dipstick to verify dash indications on occasion.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow I never need to top up at all between services and it uses less than half the dipstick (check every 1,500 miles) did TOTB and not burnt a thing.

Always best to have it checked but Arcam is your resident guru.


----------



## Razzele (Apr 30, 2010)

Damn this doesn't sound good at all then. 

I don't baby my cars around so I worry I may have spent too much time at the top of the revs in the GTR :<

I read in the manual today that 1 litre in 1000km is the concern line so that made me feel better. 

How often are you guys checking your oil and what method are you using? Is a simple press of the button on start up acceptable? (the electronic seems mighty accurate to me)


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I check the oil before my car goes in for pre and post track inspections and it doesn't use any. The oil has been changed twice at 3.5K and 6.5K and is due for first G1 service in Sept where the mileage will be approx 8K.

How long have you owned the car, has it only started using oil since the last service?

When you topup make sure you don't over fill, GTR tech at WLMG said it should be slightly below full if you're tracking.


----------



## Razzele (Apr 30, 2010)

I bought the car new from Nissan in april 2010. All road miles, however most of my driving has been conducted in the borders. Thinking about it Ive always topped it up to the full point. Even on track (not that i take the gtr) I would prefer to have the level towards full or even slightly over though that is contrary to the owners manual.

I first noticed rare alerts if i parked on a particularly steep driveway but this was only when approaching service time (circa 5000+) and Im pretty sure one time the service techs had been a little stingy with the oil. 

At about 30k it was needing a top up after about 4k but yeh this time its taken about 3 litres in 3.5k. I have been trying R mode in automatic recently and that means the car holds stupidly high rpm at times and it is summer time so ive certainly been redlining it more. 

Im mostly concerned because its kicking out fumes at the top of the revs and im seeing the oil level drop significantly.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

hi mate, the VR should not use any oil at all mate..

In my experience with them in stock form and also modded mine have consumed no oil..

you might have small leak somewere mate (thats a possibility or worn rings)


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Top the oil up until it is 5mm BELOW the max level with a warm engine that has been standing (turned off) for 5 minutes on level ground.


----------

